# You WILL die laughing



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

Hedgehog wrecking ball parody: 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I watched this 5 times this morning. Definitely made sick day a little better!


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Cute! I looked at her Facebook page too. She's awesome! I know it's not cute that she has health problems, but she seems like a very happy girl, and well-loved. <3


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

She IS a big girl to be sure!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nerdyhero (Sep 22, 2013)

hahaha i laughed so hard! had to show everyone!


----------



## grins&needles (Sep 10, 2013)

I think it's a serious improvement. This is the one they should show on TV!


----------



## Matthew (Jul 12, 2013)

10x better than the original haha. And its like 4 minutes shorter


----------

